# Splitter eines Steinbewahrers



## NeoLaw (21. November 2008)

Wo kann man "Splitter eines Steinbewahrers" einlösen?


----------



## Isilrond (21. November 2008)

Bis jetzt hab ich nur nen Achievment dafür gefunden - kp ob da noch was kommt.


----------



## Hicks1 (21. November 2008)

Hab leider auch keine Ahnung. Viel mir gestern auch das erste mal auf.


----------



## Irtan (21. November 2008)

In Tausendwinter wenn deine Fraktion die Festung in Besitz genommen hat.
Mfg


----------



## Hicks1 (21. November 2008)

Irtan schrieb:


> In Tausendwinter wenn deine Fraktion die Festung in Besitz genommen hat.
> Mfg



Soweit war ich auch schon Irtan aber was hat es damit aufsich.

Bekommt man die dann auch in Tausendwinter bzw. wofür braucht man die genau?

Lg.


----------



## Melih (21. November 2008)

Hicks1 schrieb:


> Soweit war ich auch schon Irtan aber was hat es damit aufsich.
> 
> Bekommt man die dann auch in Tausendwinter bzw. wofür braucht man die genau?
> 
> Lg.


für 15 marken gibt es meta sockel

Für 30 marken kopfverzauberungen die +zaubermacht und +abhärtung macht oder +aü und +abhärtung oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für 40 marken die selben kopfvz nur ein wenig besser


für 300 marken ein mammut mount


un für 200 bis 350 marken ein paar "accountgebundene" mit levelnde Waffen


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

Denke, einfach der passende Link hätte gereicht ,-)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32296


----------



## Kroxsoldyfik (21. November 2008)

Wenn deine Fraktion Tausendwinter Kontrolliert gibtsn Buff "5% mehr EP, Erlaubt euch das einsammeln von Splittern des Steinbewahrers".
Dann dropen in allen Instanzen von den Bossen diese Splitter, ich weiss nciht ob es in den Instanzen unterschiedliche Anzahlen gibt war letztens Turm Utgard da gabs immer 3 Pro Boss.
Sonst gibts auch noch Quests in Tausendwinter wo man zwischen 1-3 bekommt, die Quests sind:

Einsammeln von Items: Tötet in einem bestimmten Gebiet (jeden Tag kann es ein anderes sein) Elementare oder Spieler für bestimmte Questitems (normale Ele's dropen ab und zu eins, große Ele's heufig 2, Spieler lassen jeweils 1 fallen

Zufallsquest Tausendwinter: dieses ist entweder 3 Maschienen zerstören oder eine Schlacht gewinnen

Tötungsquest: Tötet 20 Spieler in Tausendwinter (egal ob die Schlacht gerade läuft oder nicht)

Auch die Sammelquest kann man nach Tausendwinter machen

Dann gibt es noch die Schlachtzugs Instanz die in der Halle von Tausendwinter ist dort gibts den Boss Avchranos (oder so ähnlich) der Dropt auch noch einige Splitter und dropt ein zufalls T7 Teil, er soll sogar PvP Items dropen also ein Boss für Pvp und Pve Leute, den gibts in den Versionen 10 und 25 Leute

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ream "Harlequin" von Lothar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (25. November 2008)

Händler Allianz
Händler Horde

Je nachdem welche Fraktion Tausendwinter kontrolliert kann man die Splitter da einlösen, das gleiche Prinzip wie bei Halaa.


----------



## noizycat (25. November 2008)

Hicks1 schrieb:


> Bekommt man die dann auch in Tausendwinter bzw. wofür braucht man die genau?



Wenn deine Fraktion Tausendwinter kontrolliert, bekommst du die von Instanzbossen (landen übrigens im Abzeichenfenster, nicht im Inventar) ... vergleichbar der Geistsplittern im Auchindoun.


----------

